# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  عااااااااااااجل وحصرى : رسمياً الكوكى يوقع بفندق القراند هوليدى فيلا ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سوف يتم اليوم عند السادسة مساء بفندق القراند هوليدى فيلا توقيعالعقد بين نادى المريخ والكوتش الكوكى لتولى تدريب فريق المريخ  وقيادته فى الموسم القادم .. يذكر ان مجلسادارة نادى المريخ ممثلاً فى رئيسه جمال الوالى قد جلس مع الكوكى واكمل اتفاقه معهلتولى مهمة تدريب فريق الكرة فى الموسم القادم وتبقى فقط توقيع العقد الرسمى ...


بالتوفيق للكوكى فى مشواره مع الاحمر فى الموسم القادم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوعالأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 18 (2 من الأعضاء و 16 زائر)

mido77,فوزي سدر  .. سلام يا حبيب .. مافيها بسبوسة ؟؟
*

----------


## المريود

*خبر جميل ميدوا ... تسلم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك لينا وليك ياكوكي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقع  التونسي محمد الكوكي قبل قليل بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ عقد تدريب  الفريق الاحمر لموسمين قادمين بحضور عصام الحاج الامين العام واذهري وداعة  الله وسيعقد المدرب التونسي مؤتمرا صحفيا في السادسة مساء اليوم الاحد  بفندق قراند هوليداي فيلا

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*خبر ممتاز جداً وربنا يطمئنا على التسجيلات حتى ننعم بموسم ممتاز 
*

----------


## mosa2000

*خبر أكثر  من  رائع  والحمدلله  على  التخلص  من  ريكاروووووووووووووا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقع نادي المريخ  قبل قليل بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي عقداً تدريبياً و لمدة سنتين محمد  المدرب محمد عثمان الكوكي مع ممثل النادي السكرتير عصام الحاج براتب وقدره  (8) ألف دولار بالاضافة إلى سكن وسيارة ,, وسوف يسافر الكوكي اليوم على أن  يعود بداية الاعداد 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*غير متفائل به

وشايف انو عادي

كنت اتمنى مدرب حر الحدود عندو انجازات  معروفه

الكوكي زي جبره
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بس نقول يا مسهل برضو

عسى ولعل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الكوكي المقتنع بسعيد حا يكوووووكنا

وقالو عاوز يجيب النفطي تاني

قادر الله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*نتمنى له التوفيق مع المريخ ... 

موفق يا كوتش ان شاء الله 

*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

الكوكي المقتنع بسعيد حا يكوووووكنا

وقالو عاوز يجيب النفطي تاني

قادر الله



نفطي مين يا عم ((زماااااااان لمن المريخ سجلو على ما اعتقد كان عمره 30 سنة)) وسعيد مين العاطل عن الموهبة 
والله ما قادرين نعرف الوزة من البومة 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والله جميل وانا من محبى هذا الرجل
لكن الشعار دا شنو الظهرى القدامو دا وموية الشراب دى 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

والله جميل وانا من محبى هذا الرجل
لكن الشعار دا شنو الظهرى القدامو دا وموية الشراب دى 






ههههههههههههههه 
الصورة ملتقطة فى احتفال شركة سودانى لتكريم نجوم الموسم ..


+


وينك يا رجل مشتاقين والله
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ناس فى السلام روتانا
وناس فى هولبدى فيلا
سمحة المقدرة ولا سمح التقشف
أخخخخخخخخخخ
*

----------


## trablsi

*والله مدرب ممتاز وان شاءالله حيفيد المريخ كتير 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الكوكى  مدرب  ممتاز   ولكن  الأهلى  شندى  مازى  المريخ    فى  النهاية   نتمنى  له  التوفيق  بس   يبعدنا   من   اللاعبين  التوانسه   ديل   والبركة  فى  ذهاب   سئ  كارو
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحين   تم  توقيع  العقد  مع  المدرب  الكوكى  لمده  عام   نتمنى   له  التوفيق  
*

----------

